

Microsoft web page is down - ogrenciyimbenya

Can you reach it ?
======
pedalpete
you can always check with
[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/microsoft.com](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/microsoft.com)

------
codepeach
seems ok here

